# Zipplex Rods



## DFORKMAN (Oct 21, 2003)

IS THERE A ROD CALLED "DREAM MACHINE"? 14FT.THATS ALL I KNOW.


----------



## Big Dave (Jan 22, 2001)

Yes there is and it was 13 foot had a 5'carbon butt and an 8' tip section. reducers were available. That rod had a couple versions to it. neither have been made now since the late 80ties Regards Big Dave


----------



## DFORKMAN (Oct 21, 2003)

*ziplex rod*

thanks dave have any ideal how much its worth ,is it a good rod for casting?give me your 2cents


----------



## Big Dave (Jan 22, 2001)

Id rather not try and set the price. But its a good quality rod thats 15 yrs or more old. I used to cast it in the high 600's to low 700. very capable. infact i still think that a couple casters still compete with them to this day. regards Big Dave


----------



## dave jolly (Apr 22, 2004)

Zziplex made a fantastic range of rods called Dream machines, there were many types such as the gs match and gsi, they were 8' tips with 4 or 5'butts, and then changed to a 7'tip and 6'butt system. they also did a range of dream machine backcasters up to about 15' long, a very good caster could hit over 700' with the gs match, terry carroll changed the models, and the closest to the dream machine gs match was the zf 250, an awsome rod for otg or pendlum.(and like goldust !)
if you have any questions about zziplex give me a shout, my pb with a ZF 250, and 6500mag elite loaded with 15lb trilene and a 6oz lead was 715' ( reel mounted at the butt).


----------



## DFORKMAN (Oct 21, 2003)

*Zziplex Rods*

thanks for that info. i'm trying to get ahold of the fellow that owns these rods he has two for sale . its fishing seaon ,he's hard to get ahold of right know..


----------



## DFORKMAN (Oct 21, 2003)

*Zziplex Rods*

thanks dave for that info. i'm trying to get ahold of the fellow that owns these rods he has two for sale . its fishing seaon ,he's hard to get ahold of right know..


----------

